# Purty N Pink!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The ole lady got her CWP a while back and wanted a pink gun.....didn't like what was out there so my bud ceracoted her Ruger LC9 I got her!!! Turned out to her liking!!!! 

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Looks good. My wife wants the lil' purple taurus .380, I'm not a .380 fan, but it's better than a rock.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Looks good. My wife wants the lil' purple taurus .380, I'm not a .380 fan, but it's better than a rock.


Let her grab the LC9...I don't like the 380 either!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd probably say it's my wifes also!! :whistling::whistling: Just kidding Jason, it looks great.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Turned out great!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

What does something like that cost, if I may ask?

Really came out nice for sure.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Very professional job done on that pink pistol. Your Buddy does nice work


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> What does something like that cost, if I may ask?
> 
> Really came out nice for sure.


Ill keep the buddy price on the low down......:whistling:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Can she shoot it well. My wife picked out an lc9 because she liked how it felt in her hand. But the trigger was just too long for her and she would anticipate the shot in the long trigger pull. She always hit the target low and usually in the balls of the target. While effective maybe she just could not master the long trigger pull. Got her a shield and she's deadly with it. Purdy pink though. My wife refused to own a pink gun though. She wanted to look tough not pretty.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, know what ya mean Jon, n=but Nicole is big into the breast cancer awareness stuff.....the trigger pull is long but that goes 2 fold, no accidental discharges....SW Shield in 9 is a little bigger though, isn't it? I've never picked 1 up...they didn't have any at Scott's in Jay when I got this un fer her....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> yeah, know what ya mean Jon, n=but Nicole is big into the breast cancer awareness stuff.....the trigger pull is long but that goes 2 fold, no accidental discharges....SW Shield in 9 is a little bigger though, isn't it? I've never picked 1 up...they didn't have any at Scott's in Jay when I got this un fer her....


it's just a hair bigger. just a little more squared off than bigger though. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

